# Sushi. Mike and Bob's ROAD TRIP



## Snowcat Operations

Well as most of you know we surprised Sushi today!  We decided to pick him up and take him with us to the FF meet in Ohio.  Pictures to follow.  I drew the short straw and got to ride the first half with Sushi.  WSe are currently following Bobcat.  Its been along time since have ridden in a cop car.  Well at least the front seat that is.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

So Paul's coming to Ohio too?


----------



## rback33

Mike,
Major Reps to you both. I have to spread them, but they are coming. That's pretty cool that you guys are doing that. Gonna get him a job while on the road?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Chicago skyline!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

OhioTC18 said:


> So Paul's coming to Ohio too?


 
He is now!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

rback33 said:


> Mike,
> Major Reps to you both. I have to spread them, but they are coming. That's pretty cool that you guys are doing that. Gonna get him a job while on the road?


 




All kidding aside Sushi is a good friend.


----------



## rback33

Snowcat Operations said:


> All kidding aside Sushi is a good friend.




Some might not agree with that, but I can assure you that you are 100% correct. I genuinely think it's really cool you picked him up along the way. Tell him to stop smiling and watch the road.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I must say driving and posting is pretty COOL! Cant believe I havent lost my connection!


----------



## thcri RIP

You guys got me all jealous now.   I wanted to go to Ohio but just can't.


----------



## AndyM

thcri said:


> You guys got me all jealous now.   I wanted to go to Ohio but just can't.



There's probably room for one more in the car.


----------



## daedong

Hey Sushi we get to meet after all.I hope you have your bathers (swimming gear), as Doc will not allow skinny dipping.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Oh Crap ! This is bad . I can see a lot of police cars , Guns, Drunks , and past members of FF headed for jail before this FF get to gather is over . How do you say Bad Idea ? 

   Oh and Mouse ear .... I hear about you saying one unkind ,untrue thing about me at this FF gathering and your toast !!!! I will find out !!!


----------



## rback33

Snowcat Operations said:


> I must say driving and posting is pretty COOL! Cant believe I havent lost my connection!




U are not. Sushi is driving.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

You are correct.  Sush is driving.


----------



## Big Dog

Well I'm pretty happy now, Sush, I can't wait to meet you. I believe we're gonna fix you up this weekend. Bobcat and SnoOps are my heros, thanks a bunch you two!!!


----------



## Trakternut

daedong said:


> Hey Sushi we get to meet after all.I hope you have your bathers (swimming gear), as Doc will not allow skinny dipping.



As I  understand it, it's not a problem with Doc..........I think the EPA has regs that would prohibit FF'ers swimmin' nekkid.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey Mike, make sure you let Bob know I did NOT let the cat out of the bag, like he thought I would.... also tell him thanks for the return phone call.
My God I am so smiling right now!!!!
Yay!!!!
Great pics!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Well I'm pretty happy now, Sush, I can't wait to meet you. I believe we're gonna fix you up this weekend. *Bobcat and SnoOps are my heros, thanks a bunch you two!!!*



You got that right, I was in tears when I got Bob's message tonight, "Just called to tell you, we have Sushi in tow"
I thought it was going to be a stop off visit.. but was hoping they'd take him along.
.. what sweet guys you are Bob and Mike.


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> .. what sweet guys you are Bob and Mike.


 
 Sweet ???? You really don't know these two at all........ do you ?????


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Sweet ???? You really don't know these two at all........ do you ?????


hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Doc

This is a joke...Right??????


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> This is a joke...Right??????




NOPE!


----------



## Doc

OMG.  Bob and Mike are wilder and crazier than I thought!!!      This should turn out to be one wild weekend.  I wonder if Sushi brought his cowboy hat.   
Congrats Sushi!!!!  What a surprise ....for all of us!!!!  
It's about 8 hours from Chicago to here so we'll see ya in a couple of days!


----------



## Big Dog

Look at the grin on the boy ................ let see what he looks like after a 12 pack and some yeigerbombs ...............


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Let's just hope they don't run out of $$$ or they might have to............

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ93JG4xiwQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Funny Sean William Scott and nurse Road Trip movie clip[/ame]


----------



## Doc

I wonder if they are putting sushi to work today.  I think they are stopping to install some of that seismic eq.  Maybe Sush will learn a trade.


----------



## Doc

Part of the reason I thought it was a prank was because they had the big ole crown vic.  I know gas is a good bit cheaper now but why drive an old crown vic which costs more in gas and is more likely to break down instead of a newer Camry?


----------



## Bobcat

Yup, we are putting him to work this morning. Pictures later tonight. Meanwhile, we got him to Lafayette, IN. It's true, people do dirve differently when they see the crown vic in front or behind them until they can make out the plate. 

And it was definitely a prank! I stuck one of my b-cards under the wiper and took a picture of the vic. Posted the picture, then snuck into his apartment building. Used the old 'I'm on the cellphone so I'll wait for you to unlock the door' routine at the main entrance.  Then we hid on each side of his door and called to make sure he saw the post. You should have heard the yells and screams coming from his apartment! Things like 'sh*t, f*ck, dammit, that's my friggin car!', to name a few. He was sure we had tagged his car and left town without stopping by.  While still on the phone, I told him I had left my card on the windshield and maybe he should check his car to see if it was the same one. He said he was heading down right now and hung up. As soon as he opened his apartment door we jumped him! Scared the Jalapenos out of him! 

Anyway, we get in his apartment and guess what he's watching? Rachael Ray!!!!!!


----------



## DaveNay

Bobcat said:


> Anyway, we get in his apartment and guess what he's watching? Rachael Ray!!!!!!



I'm surprised it wasn't a Rachel Ray & Amy Winehouse lesbian video.


----------



## Bobcat

DaveNay said:


> I'm surprised it wasn't a Rachel Ray & Amy Winehouse lesbian video.



You have that?


----------



## DaveNay

Bobcat said:


> You have that?


No.  I'd have to rip my eyes out with a spork if I ever saw a video like that.


----------



## Cityboy

Bobcat said:


> Yup, we are putting him to work this morning. Pictures later tonight. Meanwhile, we got him to Lafayette, IN. It's true, people do dirve differently when they see the crown vic in front or behind them until they can make out the plate.
> 
> And it was definitely a prank! I stuck one of my b-cards under the wiper and took a picture of the vic. Posted the picture, then snuck into his apartment building. Used the old 'I'm on the cellphone so I'll wait for you to unlock the door' routine at the main entrance.  Then we hid on each side of his door and called to make sure he saw the post. You should have heard the yells and screams coming from his apartment! Things like 'sh*t, f*ck, dammit, that's my friggin car!', to name a few. He was sure we had tagged his car and left town without stopping by.  While still on the phone, I told him I had left my card on the windshield and maybe he should check his car to see if it was the same one. He said he was heading down right now and hung up. As soon as he opened his apartment door we jumped him! Scared the Jalapenos out of him!
> 
> Anyway, we get in his apartment and guess what he's watching? Rachael Ray!!!!!!


 
Now that wuz funny right thar!


----------



## Doc

Good one Bobcat!  You guys sure know how to pull a prank!!!!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Well so far this has been pretty darn fun...... and interesting. SnoOps snores like you wouldnt believe. I got 2..... TWO hours of sleep last night. I literally had to sleep in the da,mn baathtub and shut the door it was sooooo loud! I of course took photos and recorded his snoring on my camera which I shall post later 

Also since someone hit my Vic Last week and knocked off my passenger sideview mirror.... I made repairs a few days ago but they didnt hold. I didnt expect to take her for a 3.5 hours drive going 70mph. So I have to do some further repairs with a little gorilla glue and velcro. THAT should do the trick!!!! 


Now Big Dog.... what ya planning???


----------



## thcri RIP

Deadly Sushi said:


> Now Big Dog.... what ya planning???




I just heard Amy Winehouse bought tickets for Ohio    Sushi your killing me


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly Sushi said:


> Also since someone hit my Vic Last week and knocked off my passenger sideview mirror.... I made repairs a few days ago but they didnt hold. I didnt expect to take her for a 3.5 hours drive going 70mph. So I have to do some further repairs with a little gorilla glue and velcro. THAT should do the trick!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bobcat said:


> Anyway, we get in his apartment and guess what he's watching? Rachael Ray!!!!!!



You guys are great!  Awesome prank.  

So, about his apartment now..........let's see......Rachael Ray was playin when you went in????  Did you notice any whinehouse cd's laying around?  How about anything else not yet posted that would reflect negatively on Sushi's man card points?

You guys now hold all the keys to the safe that holds sushi's man card...  let us in on what it was like.  Did the fresh smell of potpouri fill the air when you opened the door or did the aroma of empty beer cans surround you?  Any other unmanly things we should know about?????


----------



## Trakternut

The aroma of empty beer cans is unmanly??


----------



## Melensdad

Trakternut said:


> The aroma of empty beer cans is unmanly??



I'm betting that vehicle smells of beer farts, White Castle burbs and pickled egg belches.


----------



## Erik

sonic extra large chili-cheese coney with extra onions oughtta fit right in with that diet!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No no no!  The aroma of empty beer cans suggests something manly and therefore results in Sushi increasing his mancard points(slightly).  On the other hand, if they smell the fresh smell of potpouri when they enter, that suggests something a little


----------



## Trakternut

Erik said:


> sonic extra large chili-cheese coney with extra onions oughtta fit right in with that diet!



Which would make them farts, belches, and burps *super*Sonic!


----------



## Erik

Trakternut said:


> Which would make them farts, belches, and burps *super*Sonic!


 
throw in a couple cans of Iron City beer, and they'll be ripe for the party!


----------



## cj7

Iron City Beer


simply the best!


----------



## Melensdad

Do you guys cook your cabbage in beer?  Or is that just a Chicago area thing?  

Sushi is from the Chicago 'burbs, I suspect he made up a pot of 'boiled in beer' cabbage & polish sausage for the pre-trip dinner.


----------



## Trakternut

B_Skurka said:


> Sushi is from the Chicago 'burbs, I suspect he made up a pot of 'boiled in beer' cabbage & polish sausage for the pre-trip dinner.




Ohhhh! Man!  Do you know how _expensive_ it is to replace the entire interior of a Crown Vic???


----------



## DaveNay

Trakternut said:


> Ohhhh! Man!  Do you know how _expensive_ it is to replace the entire interior of a Crown Vic???


Ta hell with that...I'd have to replace _MY_ entire interior!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Well since my camera has been VIOLATED by SnoOps I dont have his snoring recorded anymore. HE erased it when I was taking a shower!!!!! I only have photos of me not being able to sleep. I had to do something for the 4.5 hours of me laying in bed in torture!!!


----------



## Erik

so you're torturing the rest of us instead?
that doesn't sound very fair!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

And just when he stopped for FIVE minutes...... He started again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is right before I went to sleep in the bathtub.


----------



## pirate_girl

God Paul, if I'da been there, I could have slapped you to sleep...

Instead, I'll just offer this Mr. Chipmunk Cheeks..


----------



## Erik

2 pillows, 1 belt to tie them on.
you'll never hear him snoring again...


----------



## Bobcat

Mikey says Sush doesn't have any belts. He prefers elastic waistbands in his pants as it shows off his hips better.


----------



## Erik

<errk>
y'know, I *REALLY, REALLY* didn't need that mental image.
dinner wasn't bad going down, but I don't really want to taste it a second time.
rope, electric cords, socks tied together - all can be used instead of a belt.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Bobcat said:


> Mikey says Sush doesn't have any belts. He prefers elastic waistbands in his pants as it shows off his hips better.


 
Shouldnt you be eating your Dominos? 
Battery is going to die here. Im going to bed.


----------



## American Woman

What were you doing for 4.5 hours to entertain yourself anyway? I mean....you can only record snoring just so long...


----------



## Ice Queen

Do we REALLY want to know????


----------



## Trakternut

I _do_ hope you left that blow up doll in the car.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl said:


> Oh Crap ! This is bad . I can see a lot of police cars , Guns, Drunks , and past members of FF headed for jail before this FF get to gather is over . How do you say Bad Idea ?
> 
> Oh and Mouse ear .... I hear about you saying one unkind ,untrue thing about me at this FF gathering and your toast !!!! I will find out !!!


 

YOU should have told me this before we picked up SUSHI!  To late!


----------



## Bobcat

By the way Sush, those are some darn funny pictures!   Reminds of some I have of GB.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Hey how come Gator Boy hasnt responded here with one of his famous one liners?..........


----------



## Snowcat Operations

First off I must say I warned Sushi that I snored. Second I dont snore that loud. Where is the proof Sushi?.......

See NO proof therefore I did not snore that night.


----------



## DaveNay

Snowcat Operations said:


> Hey how come Gator Boy hasnt responded here with one of his famous one liners?..........


Probably because he hasn't been here since July.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well its 10 am time for Sushi to get up!  I'm going to pound on his door and get a pic as he opens it.  Not sure if thats a good idea yet.....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

DaveNay said:


> Probably because he hasn't been here since July.


 


WHAT?  Guess I didnt notice.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

It was a BAD idea!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bobcat said:


> Mikey says Sush doesn't have any belts. He prefers elastic waistbands in his pants as it shows off his hips better.


 




BOB your a sick man!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Snowcat Operations said:


> Well its 10 am time for Sushi to get up!  I'm going to pound on his door and get a pic as he opens it.  Not sure if thats a good idea yet.....





Snowcat Operations said:


> It was a BAD idea!



Why was it a bad idea?  Did you nget a response like this???

http://www.brandens.net/download.ph...FYDNeIrlVR8wHAu5uud|3wufTH|N4m9brREMj2X26rw==


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well we made it to Marietta OH!  Going to check in.


----------



## Big Dog

We're thirty minutes from Marietta ......... but we staying in Parkersburg ....eta 50 minutes to the hotel .......


----------



## Bobcat

Whatcha drivin? We'll throw------errr, wave at ya when you drive by the BestWestern!


----------



## Big Dog

Bronze Monte Carlo .... well Cheryl's driving .......


----------



## Big Dog

Cheryl said she'd blow the horn, she stays at the same place when she travels!


----------



## Bobcat

We're still gonna run out and throw-----errrr, wave. 

ETA Marietta?


----------



## Big Dog

2 minutes


----------



## Big Dog

Wrong exit, 3 more minutes


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

We're here, in Parkersburg.


----------



## Big Dog

We just waved at you Bob!


----------



## Big Dog

In our room ......... t minus 85 minutes


----------



## rback33

I'll be the first to admit to being a jealous SOB.


----------



## American Woman

groomerguyNWO said:


> Why was it a bad idea?  Did you nget a response like this???
> 
> http://www.brandens.net/download.ph...FYDNeIrlVR8wHAu5uud|3wufTH|N4m9brREMj2X26rw==


That scared the CRAP outta me!!!


----------

